# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro libro de Bobo de numismagia (y monedas 1/2 dolar)

## Sherlock

Como dice el título me interesa comprar el famoso libro (del que todo mago habla) de numismagia de Bobo y 5 monedas de medio dolar. No tengo presupuesto pensado, pero me gustaria adquirir (por lo menos el libro) un poco mas ecomomico, ya que aunque se que me va a servir para toda la vida, 80€ para un estudiante de la ESO es mucha mucha pasta... Si no, siempre queda echar mano del chantaje emocional... Jajajajaja
Muchas gracias!!

----------


## Sherlock

Ya lo he conseguido! Podeis cerrar el tema :P

----------


## b12jose

cerrando, si alguien tiene algo en contra del cierre, como siempre puede ponerse en contacto con el equipo de moderación.

----------

